# TCT Family



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

It's basically a religious or 'inspirational' channel, but they've picked up a bunch of the old classic shows.

The Adventures of Ozzie and Harriet
I Married Joan
Petticoat Junction
The Cisco Kid
The Adventures of Robin Hood
My Little Margie
Sergeant Preston of the Yukon 
Bonanza
Roy Rogers
Beverly Hillbillies

Plus several old movies from the 50s

They may be on their own channel in your area or on a sub-channel.

http://www.tct.tv/index.php

They are also on some cable systems, c-Band and DirecTV.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They are on a local OTA subchannel here... I have been trying to get Dish to add EPG data for the TCT subchannels... to no avail. They may have programming on from time to time of interest but no easy way to schedule things unless Dish will add the EPG data.

We had TCT for a while... then a TCTHD feed... and then sometime fairly recently got the additional TCT Family subchannel.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've got OTA .1 through .4 here for some reason. I never paid any attention to them until I was scrolling through the guide the other day looking for something else and caught the old show titles.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> They are also on some cable systems, c-Band and DirecTV.


I believe it is their main channel and not TCT Family which we have on DirecTV


----------

